# lunar eclipse - NOW !!



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

We seem to be having a lunar eclipse - now - amazing - take a look

Can't find its scheduled anywhere


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Cool go
it


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

Steves been drinking again ! Lol


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Mick,
undoubtably true, but the eclipse was amazing.
Just a thin sliver of the moon left when i first saw it around 6.30 and it just looked odd so i got my binnoculars and had a good look - about a 99% eclipse - i could clearly make out the shape of Africa on the outline against the moon - sadly it dropped over the Western horizon from where we live after about 25 minutes


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Tis true there was indeed an eclipse we watched in awe fro Ourique
thanks Steve for the heads up!


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

And all we have in UK is Snow


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow Mick you're so lucky,
just sitting outside having a coffee in the sunshine - wish we had snow


----------

